

Netflix Open Sources Media Caching HW, SW - BryantD
https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect

======
BryantD
Possibly "open sources" should be in quotes; there's no actual code there and
not a lot of detail on the software. The hardware spec has a bill of goods
which includes a custom chassis and no info on how that was built. Still, it's
an interesting look into the hardware design for large scale media caching.

